# Classic Yacht Regatta 2013, Melbourne



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Our 2013 Regatta is over now, but for a taste of the action, here's some pics I took of the finish of the final race (a pursuit) on Monday.

Here they come:









Sayonara (1898) and Oenone (1905):



























Fair Winds:









Fair Winds, close up:









Zephyr:









Certainly a good day to be out on the water. None of these folks could catch us that day.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice boats, great race. Congratulations


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice one Cam. Looks like more fun than a certain 24hourer I could mention. 

Speaking of which I'm delivering Windchaser up to Lake Macquarie over the weekend for next weeks race. Much better time of year for it though after summer temps a couple of weeks back it is now unseasonably cool and rain is predicted. To boot, I'm informed that for some reason the Chaser is temporarily without a dodger. 

Never mind. It is still a ten hour trot up the coast and that suits me just fine.


----------

